# House Life



## K9Kirk (Aug 25, 2021)

Just a snap shot of my friends indoor cat trying to catch a gecko on the window.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 25, 2021)

Up the gecko.  I'm not a fan of the pointless entities that are cats.😎


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 25, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Up the gecko.  I'm not a fan of the pointless entities that are cats.😎


What's your point?


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice shot! Glad to see I'm not the only one with dirty windows...


----------



## Space Face (Aug 26, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> What's your point?


I hate cats.  Horrible things imo.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 26, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I hate cats.  Horrible things imo.


I can see why they would claw you.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 26, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I can see why they would claw you.


I once had one and it did, frequently.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 26, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! Glad to see I'm not the only one with dirty windows...


Ha! I knew you would spot that and luckily, they aren't mine. I told my friend he needed to get off his lazy duff and clean them.


----------



## ntz (Aug 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I hate cats.  Horrible things imo.


our beast of prey on you !!!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2021)

ntz said:


> our beast of prey on you !!!


Wait til I get my .22 for that vermin🤣


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Wait til I get my .22 for that vermin🤣


You are truly evil.   😄


----------



## Space Face (Aug 29, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> You are truly evil.   😄


No, cats are evil😎


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 29, 2021)

Space Face said:


> No, cats are evil😎


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 30, 2021)

Fact.  Evil and pointless.🥱


----------

